# Lorenzo campione del mondo Moto GP 2015.



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

Jorge Lorenzo, grazie alla vittoria ottenuta nel GP di Valencia, si è laureato campione del mondo del Moto GP 2015. Valentino Rossi, partito ultimo, si è classificato al quarto posto della gara e secondo in classifica generale.


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

up


----------



## de sica (8 Novembre 2015)

Che vergogna marquez, che vergogna.


----------



## diavolo (8 Novembre 2015)

Grande black mamba!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2015)

Titolo regalato da Marquez.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Gara abbastanza ridicola... Marquez dietro a tipo 3/4 decimi che manco prova UNA VOLTA un sorpasso... Arriva pedrosa e subito lo frega


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Novembre 2015)

Finale patetico, gli spagnoli hanno falsato questo campionato, Marquez povero diavolo.


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Fossi Pedrosa riempirei di botte Marquez.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Mai una volta che intervenga una giustizia divina... mai


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Godo come un riccio!

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Jorge!!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Quanto odio Marquez, lo riempirei di cazzotti


----------



## davoreb (8 Novembre 2015)

Vabbè.... Non capisco perché Marquez non ha provato un attacco, magari Lorenzo avrebbe vinto comunque ma non si può dire che Marquez di sia comportato lealmente.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Titolo meritatissimo, vinto senza scalciare nessuno.

Dato a Cesare quel che è di Cesare .


----------



## Dany20 (8 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Titolo meritatissimo, vinto senza scalciare nessuno.
> 
> Dato a Cesare quel che è di Cesare .



Esatto. Quelli che si lamentano di Marquez dovrebbero lamentarsi anche di tutti quelli che hanno fatto passare in carrozza il Signor Rossi. Uno su tutti Petrucci che si è pure girato guardando rossi, mollando il gas e facendogli il segno con la mano di passare. 
Pure io con la peg perego arrivavo quarto in queste condizioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Novembre 2015)

Marquez è un povero bimbom... che ha corso come un fedele cane da guardia dietro il connazionale e amico. Pedrosa invece molto sportivo. Purtroppo i biscotti non esistono soltanto nel calcio. Questo finale di Moto GP è stato una vergogna.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Marquez è un povero bimbom... che ha corso come un fedele cane da guardia dietro il connazionale e amico. Pedrosa invece molto sportivo. Purtroppo i biscotti non esistono soltanto nel calcio. Questo finale di Moto GP è stato una vergogna.



E' stato una vergogna grazie a Rossi. Se Vale non avesse fatto quella cavolata la scorsa gara il finale di mondiale sarebbe stato fantastico. Invece ha rovinato tutto il Signor Rossi.


----------



## _ET_ (8 Novembre 2015)

Sarà interessante vedere Rossi il prossimo anno quando Marquez si giocherà il mondiale...sono sicuro non si divertirà come in quest 'ultimo mese... mondiale falsato.peccato davvero


----------



## admin (8 Novembre 2015)

E' stata una gara falsata da ambo le parti. Ognuno (Italia - Spagna), però, racconta quello che gli fa più comodo.


----------



## _ET_ (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' stato una vergogna grazie a Rossi. Se Vale non avesse fatto quella cavolata la scorsa gara il finale di mondiale sarebbe stato fantastico. Invece ha rovinato tutto il Signor Rossi.



Infatti è grazie a Marquez che Lorenzo ha potuto vincere il titolo.questa è una cosa oggettiva senza tante dietrologia. letta così sa di mondiale falsato.easy


----------



## Victorss (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quelli che si lamentano di Marquez dovrebbero lamentarsi anche di tutti quelli che hanno fatto passare in carrozza il Signor Rossi. Uno su tutti Petrucci che si è pure girato guardando rossi, mollando il gas e facendogli il segno con la mano di passare.
> Pure io con la peg perego arrivavo quarto in queste condizioni.



Ma smettiamola va. Io non sono tifoso di Rossi ma arrivare a dire che Marquez non ha corso anche oggi per proteggere Lorenzo vuol dire non vedere la realtà.
E dopo quello che é successo vuoi biasimare i piloti italiani che hanno fatto passare Rossi? 
E comunque il signor Rossi ha fatto una gara stupenda, il massimo che potesse fare. Complimenti anche a Pedrosa, i suoi ultimi giri mi hanno emozionato, un grande non un bambino. Tra l altro il suo compagno Marquez quasi lo fa cadere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Agostini su cielo sempre più ridicolo


----------



## Victorss (8 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Agostini su cielo sempre più ridicolo



Infatti io l ho vista su Sky. Scandaloso Agostini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Infatti io l ho vista su Sky. Scandaloso Agostini.




Veramente un pagliaccio.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> ..............Pure io con la peg perego arrivavo quarto in queste condizioni.



 

"Fate largo che arriva Rossi ! " mancavano il tappeto rosso, gli squilli di trombe e qualcuno che gettava i petali di rose....


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Novembre 2015)

Ancora c'e gente che difende Marquez??? Non si credo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Agostini da internare mamma mia...


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

_ET_ ha scritto:


> Infatti è grazie a Marquez che Lorenzo ha potuto vincere il titolo.questa è una cosa oggettiva senza tante dietrologia. letta così sa di mondiale falsato.easy



Vedila un po' come ti pare. Lorenzo è arrivato all'ultima gara con 305 punti. Punti che ha fatto lui. E' un mondiale meritato, ma non puoi negare che Rossi si sia tirato da solo la zappa sui piedi la scorsa gara. Se Rossi non avesse fatto quella cavolata staremmo a parlare d'altro. Cosi come se non avesse istigato cosi tanto Marquez a Philip Island. Semini vento, raccogli tempesta. 



Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola va. Io non sono tifoso di Rossi ma arrivare a dire che Marquez non ha corso anche oggi per proteggere Lorenzo vuol dire non vedere la realtà.
> E dopo quello che é successo vuoi biasimare i piloti italiani che hanno fatto passare Rossi?
> E comunque il signor Rossi ha fatto una gara stupenda, il massimo che potesse fare. Complimenti anche a Pedrosa, i suoi ultimi giri mi hanno emozionato, un grande non un bambino. Tra l altro il suo compagno Marquez quasi lo fa cadere.



Leggi la risposta che ho dato sopra, vale anche per te. Poi io non ho detto che Marc non abbia fatto una gara ambigua! Ho semplicemente detto che se ci si lamenta di Marquez bisognerebbe lamentarsi anche di quelli che hanno fatto passare facile Rossi. 

Abituatevi comunque al fatto che Marquez vincerà molti mondiali nei futuri anni. Marquez è un fenomeno, che stia simpatico o meno.


----------



## Victorss (8 Novembre 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ancora c'e gente che difende Marquez??? Non si credo...



Credici credici, siamo in Italia


----------



## Kaw (8 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Agostini su cielo sempre più ridicolo


Che ha detto? Seguo su SKY...

Comunque contenti loro, si sono spartiti il Mondiale.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo ha meritato il mondiale perchè ha vinto più gare anche se ha commesso vari errori. Vale lo strameritava perchè sempre super costante all'età che ha e con una moto sempre mezzo gradino inferiore alle rivali (pure da lorenzo). Vale oltre che dall'infamata schifosa di Marquez, lo ha perso quando lorenzo cadde sul bagnato e Vale non ne approfittò


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che ha detto? Seguo su SKY...
> 
> Comunque contenti loro, si sono spartiti il Mondiale.



Te la faccio breve, senza usare le sue parole, il concetto espresso in maniera molto ridicola è : " se marquez non ha provato manco una volta un sorpasso su Lorenzo è normale, magari non ce la faceva..."


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo: "Temevo di finire terzo ma Marquez e Pedrosa rispettosi affinché il titolo restasse in Spagna. Questo titolo è mio, è nostro (riferito ai compagni spagnoli) e di tutta la Spagna". 

Praticamente farsa svelata pubblicamente senza ritegno.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Novembre 2015)

Agostini è ritardato, Reggiani è oggettivo. Nient'altro da dire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Lo licenzierei in tronco agostini. Qualcuno sta seguendo?


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Agostini è ritardato, Reggiani è oggettivo.* Nient'altro da dire.



Per me è il contrario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Agostini è ritardato, Reggiani è oggettivo. Nient'altro da dire.



Agostini è solo invidioso dei suoi record, è palese quanto sia falso.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Lorenzo: "Temevo di finire terzo ma Marquez e Pedrosa rispettosi affinché il titolo restasse in Spagna. Questo titolo è mio, è nostro (riferito ai compagni spagnoli) e di tutta la Spagna".
> 
> Praticamente farsa svelata pubblicamente senza ritegno.



Non ha detto proprio cosi. Sto ascoltando proprio ora l'intervista, ma va bè.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko è Agostini in incognito


----------



## Victorss (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Vedila un po' come ti pare. Lorenzo è arrivato all'ultima gara con 305 punti. Punti che ha fatto lui. E' un mondiale meritato, ma non puoi negare che Rossi si sia tirato da solo la zappa sui piedi la scorsa gara. Se Rossi non avesse fatto quella cavolata staremmo a parlare d'altro. Cosi come se non avesse istigato cosi tanto Marquez a Philip Island. Semini vento, raccogli tempesta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarà anche un fenomeno, ma come uomo é piccolo piccolo. Poi sulla qualità sia di Lorenzo che di Marquez non si discute. 
E comunque io rimango dell idea che Rossi abbia sbagliato a perdere le staffe ma non lo biasimo. Io ho giocato a calcio, e se un pischello si mette a fare i numeri che ha fatto Marquez a Rossi a Sepang prendendo in giro un veterano finisce a bordo campo con le ginocchia in bocca cosi impara le buone maniere.
Non si corre come ha fatto Marquez é antisportivo, questo é un dato di fatto.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (8 Novembre 2015)

I veri complimenti vanno a Marquez per essere riuscito nell'intento, rischiando di mettere a repentaglio anche la sua stessa vita. Lorenzo gli deve un titolo!
Chiusa la parentesi, fiero di Rossi che nonostante l'età ha dimostrato di essere ancora competitivo.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Shevchenko è Agostini in incognito



Sgamato! E ti dico che non sono ritardato  

Ma guarda io la penso in sta maniera: Rossi ha 36 anni, ha vinto 9 mondiali, è un fenomeno a guidare. Marquez lo ha provocato la scorsa gara? Si, vero. Marquez oggi poteva fare di più ed ha dato l'idea di voler proteggere Jorge? Si. Ma era tutto nelle mani del Dottore eh. Se Rossi dall'alto della sua esperienza non avesse reagito, avrebbe vinto il mondiale. Stop.

Cosa diciamo di Mexes quando perde le staffe facendosi espellere? Che sbaglia, che è un professionista e che dovrebbe resistere alle provocazioni perchè è pagato anche per questo. Fine.

Se lo meritavano entrambi. Sia Lorenzo che Rossi e a me Vale sta antipatico eh.



Victorss ha scritto:


> Sarà anche un fenomeno, ma come uomo é piccolo piccolo. Poi sulla qualità sia di Lorenzo che di Marquez non si discute.
> E comunque io rimango dell idea che Rossi abbia sbagliato a perdere le staffe ma non lo biasimo. Io ho giocato a calcio, e se un pischello si mette a fare i numeri che ha fatto Marquez a Rossi a Sepang prendendo in giro un veterano finisce a bordo campo con le ginocchia in bocca cosi impara le buone maniere.
> Non si corre come ha fatto Marquez é antisportivo, questo é un dato di fatto.



Leggi la risposta che ho dato sopra. Io non parlo dell'uomo Marquez, ma del pilota. Jorge invece mi piace anche come persona, idea mia però.

P.S: Mi sta simpatico anche Marc, come mi stava simpatico Stoner e mi sta simpatico Iannone.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Novembre 2015)

Marquez è veramente un poveraccio


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Novembre 2015)




----------



## MissRossonera (8 Novembre 2015)

Io resto fiera di Valentino,di quello che ha fatto oggi, perché era il massimo, e dell'immenso campione che è stato,è e resterà sempre.
Lorenzo deve veramente ringraziare tanto Marquez oggi,perché gli ha fatto da guardaspalle in un maniera quasi imbarazzante,oltre che indecente. Non riesco a capire come si faccia a contestare gli italiani che hanno favorito Rossi vedendo quello che ha fatto lui.
Sicuramente i prossimi anni il mondiale se lo giocheranno i due spagnoli,ma Marquez resta una persona piccola piccola,la lealtà è l'anima di ogni sport. Poi che Valentino nell'episodio della scorsa gara abbia una parte di colpa è vero,ma è umano e perdere le staffe può succedere anche ai più grandi,ferma restando la mia convinzione che l'intento non fosse di far cadere Marquez.
Detto ciò complimenti a Lorenzo per il titolo,perlomeno per i punti conquistati con merito fino ad oggi.Se ne riparlerà al prossimo campionato,sperando di vedere trionfare veramente la sportività.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2015)

A me di Valentino Rossi non me ne frega niente, ma è innegabile che la gara di oggi sia stata una truffa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma guarda io la penso in sta maniera: Rossi ha 36 anni, ha vinto 9 mondiali, è un fenomeno a guidare. Marquez lo ha provocato la scorsa gara? Si, vero. Marquez oggi poteva fare di più ed ha dato l'idea di voler proteggere Jorge? Si. Ma era tutto nelle mani del Dottore eh. Se Rossi dall'alto della sua esperienza non avesse reagito, avrebbe vinto il mondiale. Stop.



Stai dicendo che la condotta antisportivita è lecita, un controsenso, una roba che si vede solo nei b-movie cartoon che insegnano tutto tranne che la sportività.

La Honda-Repsol avrebbe fatto tranquillamente due doppiette a Sepang e Valencia. Pedrosa che quasi fa la frittata, sembrava uno che attaccava il team Lorenzo-Marquez. 
Ha vinto Lorenzo ma ha perso lo sport, e per fortuna che la stragrande maggioranza sta con Rossi, il vero vincitore morale di questo campionato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io resto fiera di Valentino,di quello che ha fatto oggi, perché era il massimo, e dell'immenso campione che è stato,è e resterà sempre.
> Lorenzo deve veramente ringraziare tanto Marquez oggi,perché gli ha fatto da guardiaspalla in un maniera quasi imbarazzante,oltre che indecente. Non riesco a capire come si faccia a contestare gli italiani che hanno favorito Rossi vedendo quello che ha fatto lui.
> Sicuramente i prossimi anni il mondiale se lo giocheranno i due spagnoli,ma Marquez resta una persona piccola piccola,la lealtà è l'anima di ogni sport. Poi che Valentino nell'episodio della scorsa gara abbia una parte di colpa è vero,ma è umano e perdere le staffe può succedere anche ai più grandi,ferma restando la mia convinzione che l'intento non fosse di far cadere Marquez.
> Detto ciò complimenti a Lorenzo per il titolo,perlomeno per i punti conquistati con merito fino ad oggi.Se ne riparlerà al prossimo campionato,sperando di vedere trionfare veramente la sportività.



Nessuno ha favorito Rossi, a parte Petrucci che ha pure regalato la posizione a Smith. Non hanno gli specchietti e una volta che Vale è all'interno uno con la moto inferiore non ci può fare niente, con una moto competitiva avrebbero potuto provare un attacco alla curva successiva ma non era appunto così, in moto si può battagliare solo quando le prestazioni sono simili, non è come con le auto.


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me di Valentino Rossi non me ne frega niente, ma è innegabile che la gara di oggi sia stata una truffa.


le ultime 3 gare sono state una farsa, non solo quella di oggi


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

Godo e non poco per Rossi, che mi sta sulle balle da tempo e in maniera indescrivibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Novembre 2015)

Contento Lorenzo a vincere un mondiale così.. questa sarebbe stata la gara decisiva, invece la sua vittoria è stata decisa in tribunale. Mondiale meritato dove?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Godo e non poco per Rossi, che mi sta sulle balle da tempo e in maniera indescrivibile



C'era anche chi godeva per il gol annullato a Muntari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'era anche chi godeva per il gol annullato a Muntari



Da incorniciare questo intervento.

Spesso quando sento robe tipo: è ancora più bello vincere rubando contro juve o inter per dire, mi sale un nervoso, perché poi son le stesse persone che commentano in un certo modo al contrario.


Come si può godere di certe cose? Quando poi capitano a te godi?
Cioè boh.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'era anche chi godeva per il gol annullato a Muntari



Infatti, questioni di prospettive


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Infatti, questioni di prospettive



Esatto, non dice niente sulla moralità, uno può godere ad ammazzare un innocente, chiamala prospettiva...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Esatto, non dice niente sulla moralità, uno può godere ad ammazzare un innocente, chiamala prospettiva...



Io godo perchè ha perso il motomondiale, al di là dei fatti successi. Non c'entra proprio la moralità
In Italia non ci sono solo fanboy del Dottore


----------



## cremone (8 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Lorenzo ha ammesso che i piloti spagnoli non gli hanno messo troppa pressione.......


----------



## patriots88 (8 Novembre 2015)

che squallore. Mondiale che ha meno valore dello scudetto vinto a tavolino dall'Inter.

oggi il lercio spagnolo l'ha fatta più sporca che a sepang. Spero e credo che questo comportamento gli si ritorcerà contro in futuro.

nota a margine: pure quel perdente di Biaggi era al box di Lorenzo  babba bia che lerciume.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (8 Novembre 2015)

Haha schifosi.. una farsa


----------



## Arrigo4ever (8 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Godo e non poco per Rossi, che mi sta sulle balle da tempo e in maniera indescrivibile



Finalmente uno che canta anche lui fuori dal coro , in questo ridicolo frastuono pietista e incesorio pro Rossi .

Anche se devo dire che a me invece era simpatico, fino alla "svalvolata" della Malesia .


----------



## TheZio (8 Novembre 2015)

Spagna = mafia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2015)

Commentatori inglesi sulla gara di marquez oggi


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Novembre 2015)

Vittoria mafiosissima. E' un peccato, perchè un bel duello Rossi-Lorenzo sarebbe stata una vittoria per lo sport, invece troppe altre parti si sono messe in mezzo.
Complimenti a Lorenzo, che comunque è un gran pilota. Ma il Mondiale non doveva essere suo.


----------



## juventino (8 Novembre 2015)

Mi spiegate una cosa? Perchè chiunque critica il vergognoso atteggiamento di Marquez deve per forza passare per fanboy di Rossi? A me sinceramente importa poco, alla fine Rossi il mondiale lo ha perso soprattutto per colpa sua, ma negare che Marquez abbia palesemente aiutato Lorenzo negli ultimi GP significa essere in malafede. Vedere quel buffone fare il bodyguard all'amichetto per TUTTA la gara per poi svegliarsi all'improvviso quando Pedrosa (peraltro pure un compagno di squadra, complimentoni) voleva provare a vincere la gara è stata una delle cose più disgustose della storia dello sport.


----------



## Victorss (8 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate una cosa? Perchè chiunque critica il vergognoso atteggiamento di Marquez deve per forza passare per fanboy di Rossi? A me sinceramente importa poco, alla fine Rossi il mondiale lo ha perso soprattutto per colpa sua, ma negare che Marquez abbia palesemente aiutato Lorenzo negli ultimi GP significa essere in malafede. Vedere quel buffone fare il bodyguard all'amichetto per TUTTA la gara per poi svegliarsi all'improvviso quando Pedrosa (peraltro pure un compagno di squadra, complimentoni) voleva provare a vincere la gara è stata una delle cose più disgustose della storia dello sport.



Perfetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Novembre 2015)

Io piu' vedo i Rossisti frignare, piu' godo. Sembrano delle ragazzine mestruate, soprattutto su Facebook. Ridicolo l'hashtag IoStoConVale. Io invece sto con le vostre morose mentre frignate su Faccialibro  

Quando capiranno che Vale stesso ha perso il mondiale per colpa sua sara' sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Finalmente uno che canta anche lui fuori dal coro , in questo ridicolo frastuono pietista e incesorio pro Rossi .
> 
> Anche se devo dire che a me invece era simpatico, fino alla "svalvolata" della Malesia .



Guarda che uno può essere fan di Valentino da quando correva in 125 nel 1997 eh. Si parla di uno che ha vinto 9 titoli mondiali. Non è pietà, è oggettivamente il più forte di tutti i tempi, stia sulle balle o meno (Agostini vinceva mondiali correndo su due classi insieme quindi non è comparabile). Quindi è normale che il 95% del mondo stia con Rossi, la sua carriera parla da se


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate una cosa? Perchè chiunque critica il vergognoso atteggiamento di Marquez deve per forza passare per fanboy di Rossi? A me sinceramente importa poco, alla fine Rossi il mondiale lo ha perso soprattutto per colpa sua, ma negare che Marquez abbia palesemente aiutato Lorenzo negli ultimi GP significa essere in malafede. Vedere quel buffone fare il bodyguard all'amichetto per TUTTA la gara per poi svegliarsi all'improvviso quando Pedrosa (peraltro pure un compagno di squadra, complimentoni) voleva provare a vincere la gara è stata una delle cose più disgustose della storia dello sport.



Concordo, bravo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Novembre 2015)

*Rossi commenta con Carmelo Ezpeleta, patron della Moto GP: "Che ti avevo detto Carmelo? Te l'avevo detto giovedì o no, eh?". Ezpeleta sorride ma non dice nulla, evidentemente imbarazzato dalla situazione. Poi qualcuno gli dice "Carmelo, così non va eh..." ed il 9 volte campione gli da appuntamento nel suo box per parlare con più calma senza le telecamere.*


----------



## davoreb (9 Novembre 2015)

Qualche settimana fa sono rimasto più che sorpreso dalla famosa intervista di Rossi pensavo che era in preda a qualche strano delirio.

Ora purtroppo non possiamo negare che Marquez ha corso le ultime gare per Lorenzo, qualcuno questo lo nega?

Quindi complimenti a Lorenzo che ha indovinato la giusta strategia per vincere il mondiale.


----------



## Mou (9 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io piu' vedo i Rossisti frignare, piu' godo. Sembrano delle ragazzine mestruate, soprattutto su Facebook. Ridicolo l'hashtag IoStoConVale. Io invece sto con le vostre morose mentre frignate su Faccialibro
> 
> Quando capiranno che Vale stesso ha perso il mondiale per colpa sua sara' sempre troppo tardi.



Sheva sai che ti stimo ma secondo me sull'argomento non sei lucido: il comportamento di Marquez e Lorenzo è la morte della MotoGP e dello sport, e lo dico da estraneo al fandome di Rossi. Che Valentino potesse comportarsi meglio in assoluto, ok, ma la condotta tenuta da Marquez in queste ultime due gare è imbarazzante, una cosa mai vista; addirittura Lorenzo ha ringraziato Marquez e Pedrosa di aver tenuto il titolo in Spagna... Dai


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate una cosa? Perchè chiunque critica il vergognoso atteggiamento di Marquez deve per forza passare per fanboy di Rossi? A me sinceramente importa poco, alla fine Rossi il mondiale lo ha perso soprattutto per colpa sua, ma negare che Marquez abbia palesemente aiutato Lorenzo negli ultimi GP significa essere in malafede. Vedere quel buffone fare il bodyguard all'amichetto per TUTTA la gara per poi svegliarsi all'improvviso quando Pedrosa (peraltro pure un compagno di squadra, complimentoni) voleva provare a vincere la gara è stata una delle cose più disgustose della storia dello sport.



assolutamente concorde con te,la sconfitta totale dello sport


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

La morte di uno sport..capisco che gioiscano quelli che da anni davano Rossi per morto e quest'anno si sono sporcati le mutande temendo che a 36 anni vincesse il 10 mondiale, così come capisco quel patetico vecchio demente di Agostini che in studio recitava la parte dell'imparziale che "non possiamo saperlo" e in cuor suo gioiva che Rossi non l'ha agganciato come titoli in classe regina (tranquillo Ago che tanto oltre a Rossi ce ne sono stati almeno un'altra mezza dozzina meglio di te e lo sanno TUTTI)..

Mi chiedo onestamente (e qui mi delude) perché Rossi non lasci questo sport ormai falsato tutto in mano a spagnoli (Dorna, Repsol, Movistar) e non passi in SBK...almeno lì può competere in modo onesto..ma non si rende conto che ormai in MotoGP non lo lasceranno più vincere? L'anno prossimo se la dovrà in ogni caso vedere contro 2 avversari...

E qui aggiungo un altro elemento di discussione, perché in questa truffa palese che ne sappiamo di cosa c'è dietro..io vorrei tanto rivedere com'erano le quote MotoGP *dopo Motegi*...
Perché magari oltre a discorsi simpatia/antipatia qui chi lo sa se dietro ci sono pure furbetti che hanno visto un'occasione (scommettendo su Lorenzo)di mettersi in tasca molti soldi?
Adesso, con questa palese truffa è dura non fare dietrologie su tutto...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo onestamente (e qui mi delude) perché Rossi non lasci questo sport ormai falsato tutto in mano a spagnoli (Dorna, Repsol, Movistar) e non passi in SBK...almeno lì può competere in modo onesto..ma non si rende conto che ormai in MotoGP non lo lasceranno più vincere? L'anno prossimo se la dovrà in ogni caso vedere contro 2 avversari...



Perchè almeno metà del Motomondiale sta in piedi per Rossi, il quale prenderà chissà quanti MILIONI DI EURO anche da altre fonti rispetto alla Yahamaha per correre.


----------



## Victorss (9 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io piu' vedo i Rossisti frignare, piu' godo. Sembrano delle ragazzine mestruate, soprattutto su Facebook. Ridicolo l'hashtag IoStoConVale. Io invece sto con le vostre morose mentre frignate su Faccialibro
> 
> Quando capiranno che Vale stesso ha perso il mondiale per colpa sua sara' sempre troppo tardi.



Quando tu capirai che non tutti quelli schifati da quello che é successo sono i Rossisti che trovi su Facebook sarà sempre troppo tardi. Ok Rossi ha sbagliato a reagire ed é solo colpa sua. Quindi se l anno prossimo Marquez e Lorenzo fanno la stessa cosa che Han fatto quest anno sempre con Rossi o con Iannone o con Dovizioso stiamo zitti e va bene cosi giusto??? Ma io non la guardo più la MotoGP se si accetta una cosa del genere.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Sheva sai che ti stimo ma secondo me sull'argomento non sei lucido: il comportamento di Marquez e Lorenzo è la morte della MotoGP e dello sport, e lo dico da estraneo al fandome di Rossi. Che Valentino potesse comportarsi meglio in assoluto, ok, ma la condotta tenuta da Marquez in queste ultime due gare è imbarazzante, una cosa mai vista; addirittura Lorenzo ha ringraziato Marquez e Pedrosa di aver tenuto il titolo in Spagna... Dai



Va be, evito di dilungarmi sull'argomento perche' non voglio alimentare polemiche. Alla prossima


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Lorenzo oggi senza vergogna dichiara alla gazzetta dello sport che le polemiche di Rossi sono dovute al fatto che non era bbastanza veloce per stare con lui e Marquez e che se fosse stato più veloce sarebbe arrivato alla fine con più margine di vantaggio e avrebbe vinto il mondiale.

Parole che si commentano da sole da uno che per vincere ha avuto bisogno di un aiuto da un pilota di un altra casa in ben 3 gare

Fossi la Yamaha sarei molto in ansia perché *l'anno prossimo è chiaro che Lorenzo dovrà rendere il favore indietro*

Jorge comunque si bea di questo mondiale vinto con la truffa solo perché sa che con MM in pista non ne vincerà più nessuno in futuro

A Rossi do solo un consiglio, vada in SBK..in MotoGP ormai lo segheranno sempre e comunque...


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Novembre 2015)

Oggi finalmente mi ritengo fortunato a non essere un accanito follower della MotoGP, anche se simpatizzo per la Ducati e sono contento che abbia due buoni piloti italiani. Non sono nemmeno mai stato grande fan di Rossi (interista), ricordo che mi feci quattro risate quando perse quel mondiale da Hayden... adoravo invece il Sic (milanista)

detto ciò l'affair Lorenzo-Marquez è una vergogna senza fine per questo sport e per la Spagna. Lorenzo è davvero una persona di infimo livello, ma pur seguendolo poco lo avevo già capito fin dal suo primo mondiale vinto, Marquez che si atteggia da zerbino è un insulto a se stesso che sarà il dominatore della categoria per i prossimi anni. Chi difende il comportamento di questi due è meglio che lo sport non solo non lo segua, ma nemmeno lo pratichi, prenderebbe in giro solo se stesso.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2015)

Per me, che pur non essendo un superfan del motociclismo lo seguo da vent'anni e sono stato diverse volte al Mugello, è inimmaginabile una dichiarazione del genere perché va contro lo spirito di questo sport


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io piu' vedo i Rossisti frignare, piu' godo. Sembrano delle ragazzine mestruate, soprattutto su Facebook. Ridicolo l'hashtag IoStoConVale. Io invece sto con le vostre morose mentre frignate su Faccialibro
> 
> Quando capiranno che Vale stesso ha perso il mondiale per colpa sua sara' sempre troppo tardi.



A me invece fa pena. Rossi era una specie di Weah della moto e poteva vincere anche partendo da ultimo, invece dopo aver picchiato uno si è nascosto, ha preteso di passar impunito e alle qualificazioni è arrivato DODICESIMO. La ramanzina a Lorenzo la faceva se Lorenzo era più lento alle qualificazioni e quindi Rossi gli era dietro solo a causa della penalizzazione, invece non è così. Rossi si è comportato come un Chiellini qualunque: violento, vigliacco e scarso. Il che fa rabbia dato che sappiamo tutti che normalmente è l'opposto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me invece fa pena. Rossi era una specie di Weah della moto e poteva vincere anche partendo da ultimo, invece dopo aver picchiato uno si è nascosto, ha preteso di passar impunito e alle qualificazioni è arrivato DODICESIMO. La ramanzina a Lorenzo la faceva se Lorenzo era più lento alle qualificazioni e quindi Rossi gli era dietro solo a causa della penalizzazione, invece non è così. Rossi si è comportato come un Chiellini qualunque: violento, vigliacco e scarso. Il che fa rabbia dato che sappiamo tutti che normalmente è l'opposto.



Era a due decimi, ovvero virtualmente secondo, prima della scivolata. Poi anche partendo dodicesimo sarebbe stato diverso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E qui aggiungo un altro elemento di discussione, perché in questa truffa palese che ne sappiamo di cosa c'è dietro..io vorrei tanto rivedere com'erano le quote MotoGP *dopo Motegi*...
> Perché magari oltre a discorsi simpatia/antipatia qui chi lo sa se dietro ci sono pure furbetti che hanno visto un'occasione (scommettendo su Lorenzo)di mettersi in tasca molti soldi?
> Adesso, con questa palese truffa è dura non fare dietrologie su tutto...



Per questo il codacons voleva fare qualcosa, per tutelare gli scommetitori: è una truffa mondiale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2015)

Va bene tutto, ma leggere robe come "violento, vigliacco e scarso" è roba veramente assurda.

Dite che vi sta sulle balle e fine. Sarebbe più seria la cosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma leggere robe come "violento, vigliacco e scarso" è roba veramente assurda.
> 
> Dite che vi sta sulle balle e fine. Sarebbe più seria la cosa



Violento: 20 anni di carriera mai una manovra che ha causato incidenti pericolosi (salvo forse un contatto con Stoner una volta); ha fatto più manovre da rosso MM in 3 anni che Rossi in 20 (ricordate MM che aggancia e tira giù Pedrosa 2 anni fa?)

Vigliacco: 20 anni di carriera mai una volta è andato in direzione gara a piagnucolare contro gli avversari, se aveva qualcosa da dire lo ha sempre fatto in pista o nel paddock..c'ha la stampa a favore? Vero..ma vigliacco mi pare una parola assurda

Scarso: non so nemmeno quale statistica potrei cercare nella sua carriera che lo faccia apparire scarso..mondiali, vittorie, podi, gare disputate...forse se facciamo come fester e prendiamo tutta la carriera, isoliamo i due anni in Ducati e tiriamo le somme da lì passa per un pilota mediocre...


----------



## Gekyn (11 Novembre 2015)

A me Valentino R. mi sta sul ***** e non poco, giusta è stata la sua penalizzazione, ma a M.M. gli avrei dato di peggio.
Comunque la vittoria di Lorenzo secondo me anche senza retrocessione all'ultimo posto di Valentino Rossi, è stata meritata, certamente sarebbe stata ancora più bella senza tutto questo schifo.
Ho rivalutato tantissimo Pedrosa.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (11 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia che mi tocca leggere... è evidente che molta gente che critica Rossi in un certo modo non ha mai messo piede su una moto, molto probabilmente non segue neanche la Motogp.
Il motociclismo deve solo che ringraziare Valentino Rossi per quello che ha fatto per il motociclismo, parlano i numeri, come sempre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2015)

La bwin rimborserà chi ha scommesso sulla vittoria del mondiale di Rossi.


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Novembre 2015)

#iostoconlavagina #fottesegadilamentinorossi


----------



## mrsmit (12 Novembre 2015)

Io mi chiedo come la Honda faccia a giustificare che i suoi piloti hanno fatto deliberatamente vincere una moto avversaria, se fossi io il proprietario della honda a M.M e a Camomillo li mettevo a pulire i wc dei paddock.

lo dico come uno che non frega niente di Rossi e Yamaha, però vedere quella sceneggiata a Valencia è stato vomitevole. Spero ci siano delle denunce per truffa e magari qualche class action per non assegnare il mondiale di quest'anno in quanto i risultiti degli ultimi gp sono stati falsati.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Novembre 2015)

Ci sono tre aspetti della vicenda:
- L'aspetto brutto è che questo sport ha ricevuto un colpo mortale dalle forze del male.
- L'aspetto buono è che di conseguenza tutti gli sportivi oggi sono uniti per tenerlo in vita come un'immensa congrega dei giusti.
- L'aspetto paradossale è che i tanto criticati fan-boys canarini sono improvvisamente diventati paladini della sportività, dagli ultras di stampo calcistico che erano. Perchè il loro idolo è un giusto, e una vittima dell' ingiustizia, e oggi i disgustosi sfottò contro gli avversari del 46 vengono riconsiderati come frivole concessioni alla passionalità, un modus carneValesco. 
Il loro non è più un falso idolo ma l'essenza divina fatta pilota. Così oggi noi tutti constatiamo la venuta del Signore e del figlio suo 46 e la sua crocifissione è la nostra sofferenza. Hanno salvato Barabba perchè in questo mondo comanda il demonio.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ci sono tre aspetti della vicenda:
> - L'aspetto brutto è che questo sport ha ricevuto un colpo mortale dalle forze del male.
> - L'aspetto buono è che di conseguenza tutti gli sportivi oggi sono uniti per tenerlo in vita come un'immensa congrega dei giusti.
> - L'aspetto paradossale è che i tanto criticati fan-boys canarini sono improvvisamente diventati paladini della sportività, dagli ultras di stampo calcistico che erano. Perchè il loro idolo è un giusto, e una vittima dell' ingiustizia, e oggi i disgustosi sfottò contro gli avversari del 46 vengono riconsiderati come frivole concessioni alla passionalità, un modus carneValesco.
> Il loro non è più un falso idolo ma l'essenza divina fatta pilota. Così oggi noi tutti constatiamo la venuta del Signore e del figlio suo 46 e la sua crocifissione è la nostra sofferenza. Hanno salvato Barabba perchè in questo mondo comanda il demonio.



Ma quanto poco fa ridere?


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Violento: 20 anni di carriera mai una manovra che ha causato incidenti pericolosi (salvo forse un contatto con Stoner una volta); ha fatto più manovre da rosso MM in 3 anni che Rossi in 20 (ricordate MM che aggancia e tira giù Pedrosa 2 anni fa?)
> 
> Vigliacco: 20 anni di carriera mai una volta è andato in direzione gara a piagnucolare contro gli avversari, se aveva qualcosa da dire lo ha sempre fatto in pista o nel paddock..c'ha la stampa a favore? Vero..ma vigliacco mi pare una parola assurda
> 
> Scarso: non so nemmeno quale statistica potrei cercare nella sua carriera che lo faccia apparire scarso..mondiali, vittorie, podi, gare disputate...forse se facciamo come fester e prendiamo tutta la carriera, isoliamo i due anni in Ducati e tiriamo le somme da lì passa per un pilota mediocre...



Eppure in questo ultimo mese lo abbiamo visto picchiare (provocato sì, al posto suo qualunque motociclista avrebbe fatto altrettanto...tranne qualunque professionista pagato milioni per farsi picchiare piuttosto di darle pur di evitare questi tranelli), frignare con tanto di sclero (tra l'altro invano) nelle interviste, e infine far peggio di uno come Lorenzo nelle prove di velocità nonostante mondiale e precedente carriera dimostrano che Lorenzo sulla carta non può neanche allacciargli gli scarpini. I fan dovrebbero chiamare un esorcista per togliergli Chiellini da dentro, invece lo incoraggiano negli atteggiamenti negativi....e come se i francesi dicessero che dare una testata a Materazzi fu un colpo di genio di Zidane quando invece costò il mondiale pur essendoci la fila di chi vorrebbe prendere a testate l'interista!


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Novembre 2015)

Ahhh il Karma  alla festa s'è ustionato una gamba facendo il figo con la moto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2015)

Quando Rossi se ne andrà saranno questi 2 Spagnoli a contendersi il Mondiale...spero che non lo guarderà più nessuno.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Quando Rossi se ne andrà saranno questi 2 Spagnoli a contendersi il Mondiale...spero che non lo guarderà più nessuno.



Cerrrrrrrrrto come noooo !!! 

Ad un certo punto per mancanza di spettatori , aboliranno la motoGP e correranno solo le serie inferiori.


----------

